# Teaching, what a great rush!



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

I taught my class last night at Sur la Table! The audience was so wonderful and asked insightful questions, my helper was awsome, the kitchen is a dream to work in and I get to teach another class in January! This time I did three desserts with sauces, garni and plating. I must say it was too much, next class two desserts with garni! 
In January I will be doing Wedding cakes with buttercream basket weave, pastillage ribbons and fresh flowers. Please sign up early! There is a demo class and the following class is hands on!!! So you get to take your cake home!

A big thank you to the cheftalk community for keeping my mind open and always challanging my brain!

[momoreg, the name of the chocolate is gran saman, i wrote suman, like a sumo?!:bounce:]


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I'm glad it went well! 

I've only tried El Rey once, and I don't remember which type it was, but I'm really not familiar with their chocs. at all.

I'll give it another chance one day...

We all knew you'd have a great class!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Dear M brown,
I'm so glad all went well.You must of blown the class away with your talent. This community is luckey to have such a talent like you abord
cc


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I would have loved to seen it! Do you have any photos you can share? What 3 desserts did you do?


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

I made for the demonstration:

Mile High Key Lime Pie Tart with sour cherry coulis, lolly-popped oranges.
S'mores Tart with bee hive chocolate and espresso caramel.
Gran Saman Flourless cake with cyanne chocolate tuile, tempered chocolate garni and passion fruit,vanilla bean syrup.


:bounce:


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Congrats m!

That kitchen is pretty cool, hidden down there in the basement. I'm glad you were a hit and I'm glad you had fun


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Yes, a big hurray (sp  ) !







How can you NOT do well!!

It's very challenging and fulfilling to teach. I have taught as well, in a very different field though, but the field not really important. It's the message coming across from your own experience...

BTW, forgive my ignorance, *mbrown*, what is _cyanne_ as in _cyanne chocolate tuile_?

Kimmie


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I had no doubt your demo would be a sucess!

Would you mind sharing the S'mores Tart with bee hive chocolate and espresso caramel recipe? I'd love to try it. :lips: 



Thanks!


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

cayanne or cyanne, I always forget the spelling is ground red pepper, very spicy stuff!
So Kimmie, when you bite into the tuile you get chocolate but with a kick!:roll: 

Isa, I will give Nikco the packet and he can post the formulas on the recipe listing on the home page!

:talk:


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Quite a kick indeed, mbrown, thanks.

 


P.S.: Cayenne


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

My heart is in teaching and my soul in self education. Always - that first day of class I looked upon my pupils as a field of cabbages, freshly bathed, clean cut, brightly wide-eyed and thirsting for knowledge.

Their eyes would beckon to you...knowledge, knowledge. They're hungry 

"Okay, class. We're going to learn geometry and statistics. Get out your pool cues!"


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I love it!!!! Learning is supposed to be fun.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

m brown,
I realize I should e-mail with this ?, but its 3 am and I'm having problems shutting my brain down. I turn the bakery" xmas" over the next couple of days, ya know ginger village, decor, etc. I always organize in my head, instead of paper, you'd think I'd learn after 25 yrs.!
Anyway, please don't think I'm upity sp? but do you get paid for these demo's? I have a small foodie class at the shop from time to time, but have never taken the Sur La Table type offers. I've visited the demo areas and have been very impressed. Do you use the equipment they are trying to sell? I think I would look pretty silly with my thirty yr.old spatulas and knives surrounded with all that SS.
anyway, back to brainstorming my ginger village.
panini


----------

